# Neener Neener Neener Neener



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CIDER DONUTS!








Just delivered to my door.......OMG! They are sooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






























Thank You Thank You Thank You Ember! I am in heaven!
What a wonderful treat! Donuts for dessert and donuts for breakfast! woo hoo! 
Um, do I HAVE to share with Rick ?









I took one over to my neighbor and told her it was a Cider Donut...she said "a what?"








Thanks again Ember! 
Everyone just back away from MY donuts and I won't sic Cricket on you!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Those must be home-made cider donuts! The only time you can buy them around here is in the fall - for weiner roasts and Halloween. Then they disappear from the store shelves - even Dunkin' Donuts - until the next fall.

Lucky You!









Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I can't believe you're not going to share with the rest of us









Guess we'll have to make buy our own on our apple picking trip in the fall


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hmmm cider donuts, never heard of them, must be good.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Hmmm cider donuts, never heard of them, must be good.


Each fall we venture to the apple orchard for some locally grown apples. One of the extras that the orchard offers is fresh cider donuts, fresh and still warm. A dozen of those and a gallon of apple cider makes for a tummy ache of epic proportions. (please don't ask how I know







) I am sooooo jealous of you right now!! Come on Ember, spill the beans, who's your supplier?? I need a fix.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll risk a bite from Cricket!......................Now hand over them donuts!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

HEY sorry!! I some how missed this thread til tonight!! I get them from our local orchard Hackett's Orchard. They make Cider donuts from mid May til December. They don't have a website, but if you google them it gives you a link where you can find their email. They don't regularly ship their donuts, they did it for me, (I've worked there for apple season for 15+ years, I was even on the travel channel, when they visited the orchard) (Taste of America) Ok there's the skinny, now I need the skinny. 
We're camping at Lake Bomoseen this weekend, it's their halloween weekend, PLEASE give me the skinny on halloween at a cg! 
Thanks,
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

ember said:


> HEY sorry!! I some how missed this thread til tonight!! I get them from our local orchard Hackett's Orchard. They make Cider donuts from mid May til December. They don't have a website, but if you google them it gives you a link where you can find their email. They don't regularly ship their donuts, they did it for me, (I've worked there for apple season for 15+ years, I was even on the travel channel, when they visited the orchard) (Taste of America) Ok there's the skinny, now I need the skinny.
> We're camping at Lake Bomoseen this weekend, it's their halloween weekend, PLEASE give me the skinny on halloween at a cg!
> Thanks,
> TTFN
> Ember


If it's like MO, IL, KY cg's - decorate, decorate, DECORATE! Some CG's will have a central location where everyone puts up massive displays, and more modest ones on your own site. It is a really big deal in some places - might check with cg owners or hosts for local customs.

It's mighty early, though! In the ST Louis COE district, they have Halloween one or two weeks before the cg closes, usually the end of October.

Have fun!

Sluggo


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Decorations! Fog machines! Gremlins! Ghouls, Goblins! Pumpkins! Decorate that camper! I prefer the black light routine myself!

It's time to get ghoulish!!


----------

